# Shower walls



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Doing a quick remodel on a bathroom to add an extra shower. The current tub does no have a shower head, pipe for one or even a pipe going up the wall off of the spout. Getting a new spout that has a handheld connection for that. Then just stuck the handheld shower wand/head to the wall.

Problem I am having is the tub walls. Currently have a hideous mix of blue tiles with a pink decoration line near the top. I am shuddering even thinking bout it. Toilet is blue along with the floor. Vanity, sink and tub are all pink. So aside from a sledgehammer and dumpster I need to fix this up until a full redo.

The tile only goes partway up the walls with plaster above. The tub needs another 24 inches of waterproofing to be a shower. Found some fiberglass panels at home depot. The stuff that you find in cheap commercial bathrooms that are all textured. Except 2 feet of that on top of 4 feet of blue and pink tile is recipe for vomit.

Anyone know of something else I can do in the 40 dollar range for for about 30 square feet? Something I can choose a color on, maybe a smoother texture?

Thanks


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would cut out the old plaster above the tiles and install Concrete board, I think the call it Hardy Backer, seal the edges and paint


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

You can paint all the fixtures and tile.

http://www.property24.com/articles/how-to-paint-bathroom-tiles/14951


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

My opinion... If you start taking showers with the old tile in place, it's not gonna be long before they are falling off the wall. I'm guessing that color choice is probably 40 years old or so.

I think the only low cost thing you can do is buy a tub surround. It will come in 3 or 4 pieces and wraps around above the tub. All you have to do is drill 3 holes where the spout and valves are, and use liquid nails to glue the surround up. It will protect your walls from water damage and costly repairs.

It's cheap, not terrible looking, and does last several years. Some of the more expensive ones look really good. Cheap ones are probably more than $40 though. I'll look some up.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's one for $56. Before you install this, you can check the thickness of your tile, add just some Masonite or some low cost sheet, about the same thickness of the tile on the 2' above the tile that will be covered by the surround. Understand?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...Glue-Up-Tub-Surround-in-White-40174/204338498


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

The surround is the way to go. Right now looking for something that will work for about 2-3 months. Got a lot of other projects needing $ and time first. It will be a secondary bathroom, not a full time shower. But need it as a primary for that 3 months. Not to worried about the tiles, although the wall paper came off like it never had glue on it. No residue or anything. Stripped all the paper in a few minutes!

The concrete board sounds like a good plan, but what to paint it with that is shower safe?

I may even just use concrete board over the plaster to even up the wall with the tile. Throw a silicone bead along it and leave it until a surround be dropped in. Think those are 500+ on price.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

But you could buy the $56 one I posted the link to above. You could barely glue it, and trash it later when you can get a better one. 

The concrete board won't last long exposed to water on a daily basis. Hardy backer might, but real concrete board won't


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

jeff47041 said:


> Here's one for $56. Before you install this, you can check the thickness of your tile, add just some Masonite or some low cost sheet, about the same thickness of the tile on the 2' above the tile that will be covered by the surround. Understand?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...Glue-Up-Tub-Surround-in-White-40174/204338498


Ugghh tub is 59 inches, not 60! Oh well, looks like I can trim to fit probably. My store has in stock so I can take a close look at it.

Will do that this weekend.

Thank you sir. Much better idea than mine, for about the same price.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

truck bed liner


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Id also check and see if theres something at Habitat for Humanity Re-Store. Gotta sift thru some junk, but they often have very serviceable stuff for very little money.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Check Craigslist. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Man I live on craigslist sometimes. Usually pick up broken LCD or plasmas for cheap, fix em cheap and flip them. Unless they are nicer than what I already have.....

Will be going with the glue up surround option. After I look at it and evaluate of course. My HD has them in stock, so it is just getting there to view it.

Thanks all


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Whoops, double post

Gotta get the post count up somehow!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Id also check and see if theres something at Habitat for Humanity Re-Store. Gotta sift thru some junk, but they often have very serviceable stuff for very little money.


The nearest one has 50% off sales two times a year!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

JimMadsen said:


> Man I live on craigslist sometimes. Usually pick up broken LCD or plasmas for cheap, fix em cheap and flip them. Unless they are nicer than what I already have.....
> 
> Will be going with the glue up surround option. After I look at it and evaluate of course. My HD has them in stock, so it is just getting there to view it.
> 
> Thanks all


Look for flat screen projection TV's the screen cover is a Fresnel lens
( flat magnifier) this put into a frame and adjust the focus and you can 
set a 2X4 on fire passing it through the beam it will burn your arm to the bone just waving it through the beam.

What is this good for super fast distillation of water super heated steam 
cooking using indirect heat like heating a manhole cover the closer to the 
point of light the hotter.

have fun and don't let children play with it it is deadly you have to have a 
cage to keep from anyone entering the beam area this is like using a 
magnifying lens to start a fire but this large unit will start people on fire 
instead of ants. !!!!!


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Man I feel your pain. I went the sledge hammer route but it's way more expensive. Tore everything right down to the studs and rafters and started from scratch. Hope to be completely down within a week


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

On a similar note...I have a fiberglass tub & surround that I love. It's all one piece and includes a ceiling -- no place for leaks or mold! It's in pretty good shape except...it's Harvest Gold. Hate the color. Besides cutting it out and replacing it, anyone have a suggestion about changing color? From what I understand, you can't replace it with another all-in-one (that's original installation only, and has to go in before the walls are sheet-rocked.)


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

tleeh1 said:


> On a similar note...I have a fiberglass tub & surround that I love. It's all one piece and includes a ceiling -- no place for leaks or mold! It's in pretty good shape except...it's Harvest Gold. Hate the color. Besides cutting it out and replacing it, anyone have a suggestion about changing color? From what I understand, you can't replace it with another all-in-one (that's original installation only, and has to go in before the walls are sheet-rocked.)


There are paint kits available. Close to $50 per kit I think. You would need 2 kits to do one that has a ceiling.

I have only used them when repairing a shower. I did go back to one place about a year after using the kit, and it was still looking like the day I did it.

The first one I bought, I sat in the aisle of Home Depot and read all of the instructions. Read them all and do what they say. Plan ahead because you have to put one can in the frig and one can in a bowl of hot tap water to get them ready. You also have to use the proper cleaner (not included in kit) to prep the tub.

Also, and this is a biggy. Buy plastic drop clothes and tape them up everywhere! there is a LOT of overspray and a fine cloud of paint mist will go everywhere that you don't have covered.

I'll try to look up and see what kit I use. I've used that same kit 3 different times and it has worked well each time.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is not the kit I've used but it looks like it may be better because of no overspray. There is a video with this link

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Ole...ub-and-Tile-Refinishing-Kit-7860519/202246270


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

This kit looks like it would be a good one, but it would probably take 3 or maybe even 4 kits to do your shower

http://www.homedepot.com/p/BATHWORK...d-Tile-Refinishing-Kit-White-BWK-01/204364837


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the links, Jeff.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

My wife went ahead and ripped the old wall paper off. Got the plaster primed and will paint soon.

The surround may or may not work because of a towel bar and soap dish set in the tile. Not sure if I want to break them off yet. Yet if I can find a surround that will accommodate, will go that route.

I am back to thinking about 2 feet height above the tile for a total of 6 feet high of this stuff: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...0-FRP-Wall-Board-MFTF12IXA480009600/100389836

Paint the walls white above the blue and pink tile.... gag

This should last until we want to do a full on demo. But first there is master bed needs new drop ceiling or strip to studs and sheetrock (probably sheetrock), new kitchen, garage needs power, egress windows in the basement, steps to a dock in the river.... lol the "guest" bathroom can wait as long as the throne works.


----------

